

GTA clone in HTML5 - johnyzee
http://www.webworks.dk/enginetest?hn

======
danvideo
cool concept, but I wish the aiming crosshairs could be controlled by the
mouse without having to reclick and move after each shot. very frustrating.

~~~
robwgibbons
I literally came back here just to say this. I love the concept but it's
almost unplayable with the dragging after every shot.

Make it follow the cursor!

~~~
freehunter
I can't figure out how to shoot. It's telling me to drag the mouse and
release, but that just makes the dude run.

~~~
redthrowaway
Right-click to pull your gun, drag the green crosshair that appears over your
target, and release.

It's really not a good gameplay mechanism at all. Also, the game crashed with
a Java (!) stacktrace for me.

~~~
freehunter
Yup, that just makes my guy walk over there. I have the feeling I need a real
target before it will work, but I'm the only one on the screen and the
tutorial won't let me continue until I've killed something.

A+ for technical showmanship. D- for quality.

------
johnyzee
This blog post has a some more details:

[http://blog.webworks.dk/2012/03/webworksengine-html5-game-
en...](http://blog.webworks.dk/2012/03/webworksengine-html5-game-engine.html)

------
csomar
What I like is that they put some time to make good HD graphics and make it
looks good (even though the control sucks as many have mentioned). The other
HTML5 games that has a 95 GUI gave a feeling that HTML5 is going to take the
gaming experience backward.

Design does really matter. A good step forward.

~~~
papalalu
tbh you can get away with '95 and early graphics as "retro" - these are more
like those you might find 5-7 years later, and i don't think they cut it.

------
grogenaut
Controls suck. Aiming sucks. Looks crappy. Retro look is over. Get some nice
vector art and make it look stylish. Get some game design and make it so you
can actually kill the first guy easily so people want to keep playing. Fix the
loading times. Make the tutorial at the beginning inline instead of a
practice. Also, why does someone on my block want to kill me right away?

------
raffi
Very cool game. I keep getting a technical error and a stack trace every time
I fight these guys and try to cover myself using the building to the north
east of them.

<http://www.hick.org/~raffi/gangstagangsta.tiff>

Google Chrome 17.0.963.65 on MacOS X 10.6.8.

------
boyter
Impressive. I did get a few issues which did point out its implemented using
GWT.

Any thoughts on using GWT for something like this? The only other game using
it that comes to mind was Quake2 but that was more a getting it to compile
problem then building something from scratch.

------
methoddk
Awesome! Works phenomenally in Chrome. The crosshair mechanism is difficult to
control, though,

------
rasengan
Not only a cool implementation, but, amazing music and amazing character
words. "It's like that cuz!"

------
durin42
Again, an "html5" game with reliance on flash. At least this one plays without
sound if you don't have a flash plugin, but what's stopping this (and
seemingly everyone else) from using html5 for sound?

------
PostOnce
This engine is lot closer to a high res NES Legend of Zelda than GTA 1 (flat
buildings, screen-scroll when you reach the edge), GTA plot/mechanics, though,
I guess.

------
andyfraley
looks good but the controls suck

------
joezhou
dislike the drop release to fire, but everything else is AMA-ZING!

------
alpb
No progress on loading window with OS X Safari latest.

------
sad_panda
This just strikes me as a wee bit racist.

~~~
saulkw
yo bitch, y u be trippin?

